# Outdoor Kitchen Build



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok guys, I said I would do a build thread, so here it is. This has definitely been a long project. The slab(18x18) sat for a year or so. Finally got the time to tackle it. I built my frames out of light gauge 1" square tubing. The roof framing is 2x4 rec tube and 4" purlin and 4x4 posts. 
Here are the bars before I primed them. 







Last weekend I we got the roof on. It cost me 2 racks of ribs for the help. Oh, and a 12 of Lonestar!! That's what friends are for right! 














This week I took Friday of, anchored my bars and started on the hardibacker.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

My plan is to stucco the bars the same color as the house. I have done my research, and plan do pour in place concrete countertops. 
As far as the cabinet doors underneath go, I'm going to try and make my own out of cedar. I just can't see spending the money for the stainless steel ones. This is what I'm thinking of doing.








All advice and constructive criticism is welcomed. This is my first project of this size, so be gentle! I'll keep updated as we move along! Thanks for looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you done stucco work before? I still have decided on the exterior material for mine and haven't done stucco.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't. Not really something, I think I want to tackle at this time. The guy who did the stucco on my house is going to come do it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

word of advice on using cedar.

it's a very soft wood, and screws for hinges tend to pull out. I'd suggest using a hard more dense wood behind the face where the hinges will be. Then use a longer screw.

voice of experience. Made my wife a cedar chest for the end of the bed, to store blankets. It was flat on top, with two flip open doors to access inside. Them little screws they give you for cabinet hinges pulled after the first month, and actually cause a split in the board..


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Bert, I have actually thought about using longer screws for that reason. Behind the hardi, I was going to back the door frame with reg pine 1x4 just to give me more meat to screw too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

exactly.

imagine how you treat the lower cabinet doors in your house, now imagine them being outside, in the environment, and the amount of alcohol consumed during outdoor cooking. lol

heck, I'd use a 4x4 with 1/2" x4" lags!!


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

looks good ! thanks for all the info .... have you gotten any updated pics?? also was it cheaper to go with tubing vs wood and it that welded together ??


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Mikeg77583 said:


> looks good ! thanks for all the info .... have you gotten any updated pics?? also was it cheaper to go with tubing vs wood and it that welded together ??


I'm not sure what's cheaper, I knew what would be easiest for me. That was thin wall 1" tubing(16ga I believe). I could lift the entire bar myself. It's all welded together. Once I put the hardi backer on it was solid as a rock! I'll catch up on the progress pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok so after I got all the hardi screwed down to the frames I started on my concrete countertop forms. These forms were super easy and I would recommend them to anyone. I purchased the square edge forms from Concrete Countertop Solutions on the WWW. I cut these forms with my regular mitre saw and screwed them down to the hardi on top.































I bought a few utility panels for concrete reinforcement in the countertops and cut them to fit. It is probably a little overkill, but......you never know at 2 in the mornin'.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I had a friend of a buddy lined up to help me finish the concrete on the day of my pour. Unfortunately, he couldn't make it, so it was left to me and a buddy(Blaze'em) who had never done this before to try our hand. Everything started out good. We started on the top bar section. When we got to the lower, we mixed a little dry and went into panic mode, but adding a little water pulled us out of a bind. On the third section(grill area) we felt like pros and got it done! I used my palm sander without sandpaper to vibrate all the molds and corners. It worked well.
After letting the countertops set for 2 days I pulled the forms and was very happy with our first and last concrete job! It was a little rough, but all in all a good job. I hit it with a sander and smoothed it out a little.
I bought a sealer from Sherwin Williams(not the right stuff, but will work for now) and rolled it on after the concrete had set for about 60 days. It really helped to fill in and smooth out the finish.































This is 2 days later after pulling the forms.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

After I finished all that up, I decided to tackle the cabinet doors. First off, yes I would have loved to buy the nice stainless access doors, but I was not willing to pay for them. I decided to build my own and use cedar for them. 
I built an inside "casement" if you will, and then build an outside and attached the two with pocket hole screws. I measured out all the doors, had to rip and few and fit everything together and installed the hinges and door pulls. 
All in all, they turned out great and I feel confident in them. They are screwed into 2x4s which are screwed in the hardi on the inside of the bars. I bought a clear sealer from HD and gave them all a good coat.



















This past week I finally got in touch with a guy that was doing stucco on a new house down the street, he had his guy come by and get my small job done. Turned out great!

































Now, all that's left is run the electrical and install the lighting and metal in the ceiling. 
I couldn't wait and put the grill in this evening and fired it up for a few steaks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That turned out really nice.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks MT, I watch your builds and hope that one day I can be as precise and do half the job you do on your cabinets and wood working. I wish I could find someone with your knowledge close by to shadow at times! I'm learning though, a little at a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> That turned out really nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great job!


----------

